# New Ride--C59



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thought I'd share some pics of my new ride. Threw in a couple of the build process as well.

View attachment 241425


View attachment 241427


View attachment 241424


View attachment 241426


View attachment 241423


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

What frame size? 48s?


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

mpower13 said:


> What frame size? 48s?


You nailed it, nice work.


----------



## brumic (Apr 22, 2011)

true Italian beauty :.....) Well done Bolt30


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful- dig the matte finish! Congrats!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I love it! I'm not a huge fan of matte black but this one is the first I've seen that I can honestly say "hot!". I want.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. I was very hesitant to pull the trigger on this color (NERO), but really like how it came out. It replaced an EPS. I loved my EPS, but I have to say this bike is a nicer all around ride. I have different wheels on this one as well, and I think that is a big part of it. This bike/wheel combination is by far the best handling bike I've ever owned--noticeably better than my EPS with Enve Composites 1.45 wheels. It truly descends like it is on a set of rails.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Maestro*

I got the frame/fork/seatpost and group through Mike Perry at Maestro UK. Absolutely top notch guy to deal with. I highly recommend him for anyone looking to purchase a Colnago.


----------



## DeejayBooboo (Sep 4, 2011)

Great looking bike! Congrats on your purchase and well done!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a bike I really like.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

The stelth bomber of bikes....sweet, well done!


----------

